# How old where you?



## fluffy1856 (Apr 17, 2011)

I was 44 when I was diagnosed. Wondering how old everybody else was? Was it much younger? Older?Wondering minds want to know! A.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

28 yrs oldAnd that was a long time ago... LOL


----------



## Thai (Aug 22, 2007)

26? years old or thereabouts.And like BQ, that is a very long time ago.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

LOL







Some days it feels longer than others.... LOL


----------



## Ramey1989 (Apr 22, 2011)

fluffy1856 said:


> I was 44 when I was diagnosed. Wondering how old everybody else was? Was it much younger? Older?Wondering minds want to know! A.


----------



## Ramey1989 (Apr 22, 2011)

I was 17. I'm now 45. Wow, what a long time!!


----------



## Siea (Jun 21, 2010)

Started noticing small symtoms that were manageable at around 19.Problems got much worse at 22+


----------



## MIRMAK (Sep 27, 2009)

I always had nervous stomach, but it was really manageable! I could do what ever I want with occasional problems. Real problems started at 23 with every day diarrhea and other problems.


----------



## Miss_sarah89 (Nov 22, 2010)

I was and still am 21 nearly 22 tho







. Started with symptoms when i was 20


----------



## thePIXEL (Nov 10, 2010)

I think I was 16


----------



## Feline_Divine (Apr 14, 2011)

It started when I was 26. I wasn't diagnosed until I was 28.


----------



## Gemmalouise (Apr 22, 2011)

I've only just been diagnosed with it and I'm 16.


----------



## degrassi (Jun 10, 2003)

I was 15 when my IBS-D started and I'm now 27


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

Trouble started at about 23 but diagnosed at 25,I'm now 44.


----------



## Trudyg (Aug 16, 2002)

I've had D since kindergarten, thought it was because of all the Cocoa Puffs. Always had D, even during summer holidays when nothing was going on. Didnt get diagnosed (HA) until in my 20's, now 53. Medical practice? Is that really what it is.


----------



## cw_2009 (Apr 10, 2005)

about 17/18 im 24 now..


----------



## clareuk (Feb 7, 2006)

Had problems on and off at school about age 13/14. Got really bad at about age 22 ish and still having problems now aged 32.


----------



## journ3 (Feb 16, 2009)

fluffy1856 said:


> I was 44 when I was diagnosed. Wondering how old everybody else was? Was it much younger? Older?Wondering minds want to know! A.


Very abrupt onset on the far side of 41.


----------



## exx11 (May 4, 2011)

Always had a dodgy tummy but became unbearable 9 months ago when I was 17, will be 18 next month. What a happy cakeless birthday that's going to be!


----------



## seljo (Dec 28, 2010)

It started wheb i was 20 years old, now i am 27...


----------



## Dixie_Girl82 (May 18, 2009)

I was 19 when the symptoms started, got worse around 25, diagnosed when I was 26, 29 now.


----------



## lmchibimoon (Aug 30, 2010)

I was 20. Six years later I'm still suffering with this...


----------



## BlueBerry Hill (Jul 19, 2009)

I remember I was 15 when I began seeing doctors about the stomach issue. But it didn't become a disruptive problem till around 22 or 23, which is when the diagnoses began.


----------



## nonentity (Dec 31, 2010)

I was 35 when symptoms started, diagnosed at 37.


----------



## PD85 (Aug 19, 2010)

I was 22. I didn't believe it for the first 3 years because I thought I had a hernia causing the pain, not the IBS. Turned out I did have a hernia causing pain, but after getting it repaired I still have the IBS-D! Pain is much better now though. 26 years old currently.


----------



## Zebra. (May 2, 2011)

I think I was 15 when I was diagnosed. I'm 18 now.


----------



## Gobo (May 11, 2011)

I started having problems around 22, but didn't get the diagnose until the age of 28. Waited way to long to seek real help for it, and experimented/tested a lot of my own. Too ashamed to seek help for it, very stupid really..


----------



## BaltimoreGuy (Mar 16, 2009)

I was 14 years old when I started having symptoms of IBS,started seeing the doctor at 15 and I was diagnosed at 16







Sadly getting worse now at 27


----------



## OliviaJx (Nov 3, 2010)

I was 19 when I got stuck with this ####. LOL LITERALLY! Went from being completely fine to this.


----------



## janie101 (Feb 16, 2011)

I was 17. Just turned 21 now.


----------



## Diana63 (Oct 20, 2009)

I was 22 when diagnosed,i'm 48 now!and suffering severely!Had problems since i was a little girl.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

Daily D started in my early 40s, although intermittent stomach problems since my mid-20s. Totally disruptive until I found my own treatment 10 years after onset. Near normal for the last 11-12 years.Mark


----------



## Dixie_Girl82 (May 18, 2009)

This is so sad.... look at how many of us are suffering.Why is there not more research done for IBS. I know most people dont take it seriously because its not "deathly" but jeeeze man, it makes you feel like you want to die some days. I wish the doctors were in this forum reading this. Seeing how many people have been suffering for so many years with no hope... Are there any "real" doctors that actually care about patients anymore??


----------



## Annie Skokos (May 19, 2011)

I was diagnosed when i was 15 now 16 and high school is a nightmare..


----------



## strkngfang (May 17, 2011)

I started with symptoms in my early teens, I'm 46 now. I was formally diagnosed in my late teens and have struggled for more than 30 yrs on and off. I go through bad bouts but I do get months where I am fine. I seem to get flare ups for no reason most of the time. My food intake is about as harmless as you can get. Even a small piece of chocolate cake, milkshake or pizza will do me a lot of pain. I miss when I could eat grilled hamburgers, ice cream etc. All of that harms me now. I know I'm not as bad as some but it still screws up your life..Doctors are taught from day one to push pills, I know a friend who just got out of medical school and he attests to this. In fact he got into trouble for doing outside research on natural remedies. I believe that IBS is just a name that doctors give our condition because they have no answers??


----------



## lib2266 (May 29, 2009)

Started having problems in High school about 16 years old...My solution was to stop eating because who wants to talk about that kind of stuff to your doctor and my parents thought I was just trying to get out school. Officially diagnosed and given medication at 25. Didn't like the meds, didn't take them. Still suffering at 32 and it's starting to effect my relationships and social life. Sometimes I feel like stopping eating again but I've grown to love food too much. Working on fixing it now, as soon as I get some health insurance.


----------

